# Spanish Mackerel



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Planning a couple of days of inshore for the week of June 18-22. Where can I catch Spanish? I will be using live shrimp, Gotcha lures, and possibly pinfish. 

All help is appreciated.

Thanks,

S E D G E


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure where you are fishing from but Johnson beach works during the summer months. Bay side has produced the most for me.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Anywhere along the beaches and near pensacola pass should produce some spanish, also near the close wreck the Mass. If you are going to be land locked id try the pensacola beach pier.


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

OP-FOR said:


> Not sure where you are fishing from but Johnson beach works during the summer months. Bay side has produced the most for me.


I am fishing the Pass, the Santa Rosa Sound, anywhere in that area.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

caught tons on the pensacola beach side of ft pickens and form the beach pier.


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Tyler Massey said:


> also near the close wreck the Mass


Where is that?


----------

